

How organizational practices can compensate for individual shortcomings (1998) [pdf] - __Joker
http://faculty-gsb.stanford.edu/heath/documents/rob-cognitive%20repairs.pdf

======
Flenser
In searching for more about this I found this book that references the paper:

[http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=v_40AwAAQBAJ&pg=PT39&lpg=...](http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=v_40AwAAQBAJ&pg=PT39&lpg=PT39&dq=COGNITIVE+REPAIRS:+HOW+ORGANIZATIONAL+PRACTICES+CAN+COMPENSATE+FOR+INDIVIDUAL+SHORTCOMINGS&source=bl&ots=GLnqAQuD_R&sig=XXW3Q9BeOH69IHTDWQn9PZLO0Hg&hl=en&sa=X&ei=ifv9U6qCHYye7AbT7YG4Bg&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=COGNITIVE%20REPAIRS%3A%20HOW%20ORGANIZATIONAL%20PRACTICES%20CAN%20COMPENSATE%20FOR%20INDIVIDUAL%20SHORTCOMINGS&f=false)

